# 192mph at Vmax (Thanks to an Ecutek -Litchfields Stage 1 Map)



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

hi had few people ask me to post so i thought i would share.

If you have read David Yu's thread on Vmax you will know conditions were damp and very foggy. After a couple practice runs at 184mph i went for it. Inside lane so no ideal and a tighter bend. Round as fast as possible at 45mph then nail pedal to floor. 1.6miles later 192mph!!! (timing beam speed) I was god smacked and so happy with these figures.

My car is looked after by litchfield imports. 550bhp stage 1 Ecutek map at only 1.1bar boost (unlike 1.3bar from other tuners), miltek Y-pipe and forge intakes. 71bhp down on David Yu and only 4mph behind was amazing performance from litchfields map. I beleve i could have matched him as only had 3 runs early in day then picked up left rear puncher from runway debrise. By the afternoon fog had lifted to and if been on the outside lane,, longer bend, more speed onto straight, not to mention drier i think 196mph may been possible . 

Got to say tho having had a 1.3bar custom tune from a well known tuner and the amazing "stage 1" 1.1bar tune from Ecutek "litchfield imports", that litchfields mapping win hands down. 0.2bar less boost but the pull in 3rd and 4th gear is so much better. 1st gears a blur then 2nd up its so smooth and relentless it just pulls hard and harder. Unlike the 1.3bar boost from other tuner i tried that crashes in uncomfortably in 1st and 2nd and then drops off in 3rd and 4th. It doesnt fell like it pulls as good. Well i think results speak for them selfs. And i cant wait 2 try litchfield stage 2 "1.25bar map" maybe vmax 200mph is possible. (And rember these speeds mentioned above are real time speed on gprs and timing geae, not dash board speed.)

Thank you Iain (litchfield Imports) for the amazing tuning/map and after care and support you give. Can not recommend ur company enough, 1 of if not the best GTR tuner.

Please thank matt, jenny, and guys in back to =) for me. 

James =)


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Good to see the mists have cleared from the corridor of mirrors.... 

Would be really interesting to see the two main tunes side by side at the Pod or Fighting Torque. Roll on the better weather! 

Maybe we could even persuade the guys that run Fighting Torque to do a GTROC day.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Right-hand lane ...


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

you point being???

Both lanes test by organisore and calibrated 3 times i believe. Right and left hand lanes were fine. And the fact David Yu did 196mph in right hand lane me the comparisions above are fair and justifyable.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Down on power with less mods and still getting the nearly the same speed......your mapping seems a lot better then the other:smokin:

Again,good work from Litchfield:bowdown1:

192mph topspeed in such a short distance is very good....a stock GTR can´t reach this when thrown out of a airplane:chuckle:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Down on power with less mods and still getting the nearly the same speed......your mapping seems a lot better then the other:smokin:


AFAIR from the lengthy 'looking glass' post the custom tuning from the other tuner never got completed, so I hardly think it is a fair comparison...

However, a GTROC Fighting Torque shoot out would be... :flame:

Great idea!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Elliott_GTR said:


> AFAIR from the lengthy 'looking glass' post the custom tuning from the other tuner never got completed, so I hardly think it is a fair comparison...
> 
> However, a GTROC Fighting Torque shoot out would be... :flame:
> 
> Great idea!


I speak about David´s car vs Titanium GTR´s....not about his old mapping vs the new....

Davids car has a lot more mods and lot more power...but is just 4mph faster....

60HP should do more then just 4mph....:chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your speed, but your posting again is certainly from a unique perspective on things. Last time you misrepresented me and misquoted what I said to you, which I took the time to PM to you and the admin (to which you did not reply) and to reply in your thread, which later was I believe deleted at your request along with a private apology to Ben, yet this was never stated publically, the thread just disappeared.

Now we have racer's excuses and more misrepresentation.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I fear a mud slinging match is about to occur.....

From the brief time that Ben's screen shot's were posted on the last thread it looked like his side of events held water. 

I would just be happy with your car and move on personally, we dont need more narky bickering....leave that to GTRstar....and whoever is on the receiving end at the time.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I respect Ian Litchfield's tuning, but the way in which the original poster is trying to reopen issues is unwise. His interactions with me showed quite plainly how he twists things, and Ben was far more on the receiving end of this than I, yet was prevented from defending himself when there was an incredible amount of material to exhonerate him. I will post no more on this thread.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

all i am trying to say is, i have tried more than on tuners maps on my car. 3 from one tuner and 1 from Litchfield Imports. i have not named the other tuner out of respect for the fact we privately sorted our problems and i wish them all the best in the tuning business. but as a fact how many people have tried the ECUTEK map and maps from other tuners on there car and can compare the two. well i have i have had both on my car and i can compare and litchfields is miles better, this is my opinion ok. make of it what you will. and also feel free to dig up past posts thisle but i think you will find that a certain tuner will wish you didnt as we sorted it and are both happy to forget.

lastly David yu point of every mileper hour gets hard the closer you get to and past 200mph is valid and my point was i thought with 60bhp more than my car i thought the gap would have been more than 4mph.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Titanium GTR said:


> . but as a fact how many people have tried the ECUTEK map and maps from other tuners on there car and can compare the too. .


You are right, not many people have a direct comparison. But are you happy running a system that does not allow real time logging of data which then allows you to check things like boost, fueling, knock etc?

Would have been nice for instance on your 192MPH run to see how close to maxed out the injectors were?


Please correct me if I am wrong on the ability of the ECUTEK system to log while running?


Rich


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, been there, done that, and did 12 years of different tuners with A BEUT. Iain's stage 1 & 2 maps are fantastic, just a shame I didn't get to run at pod against some of the Cobb cars !


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Ecutek after chrismas are releasing a cable and laptop pack to mointor stats like tuners do. you can view graph unlike cobb and knock and have a little fiddle foe this and that. Iain at Litchfield has more info than me but i will be geting one. from looking at his laptop, you can see how the car pulls in each gear and fueling and knock etc all in graphs and figures and on big screen rather than small. 

I cant fault the COBB tho as a device its cool and does a lot great things love the fact it monitors and does timing etc. but you can also now get apps for iphone that use and OBD II plug and wireless tech to monitor like the COBB does and do 1/4mile times. i Beleive AMS have it on there website and Litchfield can get them too.

Innovate Motorsports OBD-II & Wideband AFR WiFi Interface - Automotosports, Inc.

and another product you can use to monitor too

Insight CTS - Automotosports, Inc.

COBBs great but not only one out there, 

GT-R Electronics

for me tho the ECUTEK packs going to be cool if you want to monitor a fiddle with the car.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong here, but as both solutions reprogramme the ECU aren't any differences reproducible by both products. Therefore what your actually doing is choosing who tunes your car rather than the tools to do this?

I know the Cobb as a standalone unit can do lots more, but as a like for like tool to reprogramme your car's ECU is there any difference?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

yep you correct, all there doing is reprograming and i think the person tuning the car is the viarable that determines results. ECTUEK and COBB are both great but Iain Litchfields uses ECUTEK and is amazing Tuners, one the best in the GTR tuning scene. my figure prove it 4mph behind using only a stage 1 map (1.1bar), not stage 2 (1.25bar), and not totally custom.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

The cable and Laptop solution sounds good, although I find it bad enough when the Cobb flys off the seat under braking. :chuckle: Any idea of the price for this?

What Cobb could do with is a nice little app that crunches and presents the data in Excel when you get home. Perhaps it exists already?

My experience of the generalist OBD2 devices, of which I have tried several, is that they are very dissapointing and are only able to grab a few simple parrameters, with most of the interesting stuff not being accesible.


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasn't going to post any more, and am happy to not bring up tuner x vs tuner y again.

However, I'm posting particularly because I don't think James has actually tried the Innovate OT2 on his GTR before linking to it as "monitor[ing] like the COBB does". Whilst I like the OT2 (and it works well on some other OBD II cars), unless you're going to write code for the GTR yourself to run it, the OBD II logging on it is hopeless:

It is too slow (approx 100 times slower)
It doesn't feature hardly any of the important channel data and what there is is not scaled correctly
It drops out to zero every few seconds when you log regardless of whether you use WiFi or USB

The hardware is good, the custom programming is good if you want to get into that but you'll need to know a lot about the GTR electronics to pull that off, but OBD II on the R35 sucks and that is why it will be an ornament for a GTR owner.

Thought you guys might like to know this and don't buy it hoping for more like I did without having to write your own code.

The GTR already has a laptop tuning solution that has been out for two weeks...


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

no sure on ECUTEK prices yet coming out after christmas i been told.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

thistle said:


> I respect Ian Litchfield's tuning, but the way in which the original poster is trying to reopen issues is unwise. His interactions with me showed quite plainly how he twists things, and Ben was far more on the receiving end of this than I, yet was prevented from defending himself when there was an incredible amount of material to exhonerate him. *I will post no more on this thread*.


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Ti_GTR I think the issue here is not whether x tuner is better than y. It is quite obvious that both Litchfields and GTC have strong followings, both must provide excellent service as they have many happy customers. My personal experience has been with GTC and it has been nothing short of extraordinary, never have I used a company with such excellent customer service. Also having spoken to Litchfields myself at the ACE Cafe, I am sure their customers would say the same.

The issue with the original post is you.

Previously you quite clearly tried to slate both Ben and GTC, presenting a very one sided story. This story was quickly put straight, at which point you asked the post to be removed. It seemed evident then that you weren't looking for a tuner, but a new Rent-A-Friend. You definitely had some personal issues.

Now, having apparently apologised to Ben in the background, you have come back with a post that isn't laying out the facts of your findings, but filled with more underhand remarks about this "other tuner".

The GTR scene needs people like GTC, Litchfields and Thistle. What it doesn't need is a keyboard warrior like you.

Anyhow, as mentioned before, bring it to the track. Lets have a proper Cobb vs. ECUTEK shootout..... :flame:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

ECTUEK still has to prove itself and 192mph in one mile doesnt prove much imho. cobb has been doing that in and faster in 1 mile. they also have the new cobb race tuner which you can tune the gtr yourself.

can the ECUTEK do 1000hp like the cobb and can it do a quartermile in less than 9 secounds and not have a limp mode?

What is ECUTEK doing better? can you prove it?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

firstly i ask please read the whole thread again.

i have never mentioned the word GTC or Ben once i beleive and if i did it was not in a slating manner. 

i am expressing my opinions and views i believe and there nothing wrong with this. i have had 2 tuners maps on my car and i favour litchfields map, if you wish to know who did the other map email me. litchfields map on sturaday did 192mph compared to 196mph from the other GTR running COBB with more Mods. my view is how amazing that is considering litchifield only need to use 1.1 bar and less mods to be be so close to a COBB tune running 1.3 bar and extra mods.

as for come and get on the track, well anyone that says this has bought the GTR for the wrong reason. i personally bought mine for me to enjoy not prove i got more money to spend on it or a fast reaction time etc or its got more horse power than you. i bought it so i could enjoy it ok. if i had millions i am sure my car would be the fast in the country but i spend what i can afford on my car.

Lastly yet again i say it COBB AS A DEVICE is AMAZING i do like it ok it great tool and i have no faults with it, just a map i had in the past was not so good on cobb, but that was not the COBBs fault was it.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol obvious much? sorry ti but you cant keep pretending to be an angel when its clear whats happening, not everything has to be said - some things are implied


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought we'd seen the last of you after the Santa Pod no show.

As Andrew rightly states, your derogatory statements clearly point to GTC. You have no credibility after your last thread, you've dug the grave deeper, its time to fill it.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Like is said "I have not mention GTC at all" i

This thread is about how amazing the 

ECUTEK stage 1 map 

is from

Litchfield Imports


its not hard to understand people. please keep GTC out of this if they have a problem with anything i have said they should contact me privatley (which they havnt and shouldnt) so am guessing theres no problem.

i am actually laughing at the amount of people jumping to GTC defence when i havnt even mentioned them. its like little work bees protecting the Queen bee LOL!!! :chuckle: "help help help somone attacking the GTC hive" haha


----------



## Lagoo (Mar 4, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> lol obvious much? sorry ti but you cant keep pretending to be an angel when its clear whats happening, not everything has to be said - some things are implied


Ti, stop mate, you arent doing yourself any favours.. As Andrew has said you don't have to mention the names for people to know who you are talking about! 

And before you say it, my car is of an Ecutek and Lichfields variety! Which I am extremely happy with! 

Anyway im off!! where is the next 'my tuner is better than your tuner willy waving competition' thread!!! :chuckle:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> Like is said "I have not mention GTC at all" i
> 
> This thread is about how amazing the
> 
> ...


Take no notice of the Bloody GTC fanboy club
ecutek looks very impressive!!What i can't understand is if the COBB detects knock why have engines blown using it.like Jurgens. Not saying it.s the device's fault but surely it should HELP prevent engine failure..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

To echo the poster above, personal attacks will be moderated. There's no issue debating maps and software, or even tuners. But keep the personal slatings out of it please.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

martin320 said:


> What i can't understand is if the COBB detects knock why have engines blown using it.like Jurgens. Not saying it.s the device's fault but surely it should HELP prevent engine failure..


How big do you think a crank brake would have to be to prevent an engine revving at 5000rpm letting go, from the the time it would take a device detecting knock to suffering a catastrophic failure? I don't really think it's possible or would ever be practical, in all honesty do you? That's why engines blow up.

Back on topic though, I think most people remember the original thread that was later deleted. As someone who is unbiased (by not having COBB or Ecutek), it seems clear that this thread does have an agenda despite the fact that the OP protests differently. Obviously, it's a forum for discussion and everyone has a right to an opinion, but I tend to agree with some of the other comments, it appears that the OP thought he was going to be the suppliers friend. 

Message to OP: businesses deal with many people whether they like them or not, they're there to make money, first and foremost, not friends! Secondly, there are better ways of getting your point across rather than by implication. It's good your car is sorted and doing what you want it to do, go and enjoy it.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Can I just add, I took a LOT of shit moderating the 'other' thread and wether it is his intention or not, titanium has created a tuner vs. Tuner thread based on a story I was obliged to remove

Both litchfields and GTC have fantastic reputations and titaniums experience with the latter cannot be described as the norm. 

I have no idea, after all the shit you put me through, why you have put up such a blatant post

Mook


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Firstly, this thread makes me feel uncomfortable, I’m delighted James is pleased with the performance of his car with our tune but I really don’t want to get involved in some kind of forum Tuner battle. I don’t have the time for a start and there is no basis for it. In reality given the same car I don’t think there would be any real difference between a tune John or I did.

I have said before that I do not believe there is any difference for 99% of end users (and the only people that really matters) whether the GTR is tuned using the ECUTEK tool or Cobb tool. We have used and sell both. I prefer the ECUTEK tool for our upgrade packs for simple reasons like speed, convenience and their excellent support. None of these will affect the cars post tune performance.

What the thread should focus on is that both James and David Yu etc have achieved amazing performance for relatively affordable upgrades  Pre-GTR and only a few years ago we would never have believed this would be possible :bowdown1:

Iain


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

and that extremely sensible post should close the thread


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

martin320 said:


> Take no notice of the Bloody GTC fanboy club
> ecutek looks very impressive!!What i can't understand is if the COBB detects knock why have engines blown using it.like Jurgens. Not saying it.s the device's fault but surely it should HELP prevent engine failure..


just to chime in a little, my failure was impossible to detect as my logs on the tune showed no issues at all..

i was gutted that it happened but all sad things have a positive out of it.. JUN JUN lol..

anyway i think mine was around 630bhp and i did around 15,000 miles..

just unlucky really , others have failed with less miles.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

martin320 said:


> Take no notice of the Bloody GTC fanboy club
> ecutek looks very impressive!!What i can't understand is if the COBB detects knock why have engines blown using it.like Jurgens. Not saying it.s the device's fault but surely it should HELP prevent engine failure..


catch up dick head the ecu cant prevent oem engine faults. our logs proved, storm independently inspected jurgens engine and Nissan UK inspected Jurgens engine and gave him a new one

as a number of people have posted and privately messaged me james clark has little credibility. he has clearly make digs in his first post with the intention of starting an argument even though his previous two threads were deleted at his request due to them containing messages which contradict him. this guy threatened to take legal action against the forum unless the previous thread was deleted, sounds like a great guy eh 

we did not complete james map, only one datalog was sent to me after which he told everyone on the forum he had to sell his accessport due to money worries. the log i received had safe parameters. we can only work with what's provided. 

david yu did not have a much bigger spec as some put it, he had similar to james. intakes and y-pipe exhaust, also bigger injectors. david asked me to do him a 97ron fuel map with reduced wgdc & timing bearing in mind track conditions and that we wanted to keep his car together on the last event of the year to sell for his new 2011. david and jan cz have hammered their gtc tuned 35's all year far harder than else on his forum bar alex w. 

we provide our guys with calibrations they want with advise & feedback on whats safe/right. most prefer 19psi to 14, and 100's of 35's around the world are running this boost for 1-2 years without issue. if you think 1.1bar is more powerful than 1.25 your dreaming, and i doubt our timing, cam in, fuel is worse. we have the fastest 1/4 mile top 6 35's in the country. between thistle & myself we have calibrated more 35's around the world than anyone else, we have a totally unrivaled amount of R35 data, there is virtually no corner of the planet we haven't etuned a r35 with different spec, including data from what cobb tuning have done in timeattack this year

your ecutek map wouldnt have been one map it would have be a number until calibrated to a satisfactory level. 

i think james posts are insulting to myself and thistle, who brings so much to this forum and did so much to help this guy.

honestly wish mook you, cem, mods would do something about this and that keyboard warrior martin320 who constantly bitches on every post i or kevan make

im all for sensible posts. 99.99999% of my posts are sensible / helpful to others, but in this case ive had it with james clark and martin, think they can start any bs they like



:flame:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Take no notice of the Bloody GTC fanboy club
> ecutek looks very impressive!!What i can't understand is if the COBB detects knock why have engines blown using it.like Jurgens. Not saying it.s the device's fault but surely it should HELP prevent engine failure..


Allow me to put you out your misery...

The reason the knock feature doesn't prevent the engine from blowing is that it's not the knock that has caused engines to blow in the first place!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

All I can say is that GTC (Ben) & thistle Tuned my car via Cobb with outstanding results
With proof on a rolling road 700ftlbs of torque car still going stronger than ever 9 months later
Thanks to both Ben/thistle (GTC ) & Kevan (SVM) THE Engine builder.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

20BL said:


> With proof on a rolling road 700ftlbs of torque car still going stronger than ever 9 months later
> .


are you staying on stock internals ??


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW love the way my inital post has truned into a war and yet i kept it kind and only told about experience and achievement of 192mph.

i am not going to lower myslef into slagging you back :chuckle: your not doing your reputation any good.

all i say is if you think i am bad person people read the first post again and see how bad it was.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

But you didn't just only tell us about experience and achievement of 192mph. You just could not resist adding this.



Titanium GTR said:


> Unlike the 1.3bar boost from other tuner i tried that crashes in uncomfortably in 1st and 2nd and then drops off in 3rd and 4th. It doesnt fell like it pulls as good.



And that is what has caused all of this bad taste....




Rich


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

i am affraid that was a fact from myside which was true, it did crash in uncomfortably and i this is problem how???


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> are you staying on stock internals ??


At the moment yes because the weather is still good But come jan/feb going to Kevan (svm) Forged insides + Big heads only the best will do!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Allow me to put you out your misery...
> 
> The reason the knock feature doesn't prevent the engine from blowing is that it's not the knock that has caused engines to blow in the first place!


What did cause it then smart arse


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

20BL said:


> All I can say is that GTC (Ben) & thistle Tuned my car via Cobb with outstanding results
> With proof on a rolling road 700ftlbs of torque car still going stronger than ever 9 months later
> Thanks to both Ben/thistle (GTC ) & Kevan (SVM) THE Engine builder.


The fanboy club has arrived


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> catch up dick head the ecu cant prevent oem engine faults. our logs proved, storm independently inspected jurgens engine and Nissan UK inspected Jurgens engine and gave him a new one
> 
> as a number of people have posted and privately messaged me james clark has little credibility. he has clearly make digs in his first post with the intention of starting an argument even though his previous two threads were deleted at his request due to them containing messages which contradict him. this guy threatened to take legal action against the forum unless the previous thread was deleted, sounds like a great guy eh
> 
> ...


A bit less of the insults BENNY BOY!!! i just asked a question wasn't questioning your ability


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

opcorn:



Benji Linney GTC said:


> im all for sensible posts. 1.99999% of my posts are sensible / helpful to others, but in this case ive had it with james clark and martin, think they can start any bs they like


calm down people weres the love gone. anyone think you dont like me and martin, ben. cant you just chill. any chance me and martin can have a COBB before the VAT inrease so no hard feelings??? :banned:

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> The fanboy club has arrived


yep and theirs a lot of us...lol


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

come on guys knock off the bitching about he said she said, its like reading what the kids post on the vaux nova forums:lamer: 

Everybody always will prefer a certain tuner to the next guy, its why we are all individuals who can make our own minds up where we would like our own cars to go. 

time to close thread and move on i think mods before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

What is it with this forum and the bitching? Both tuners deliver on all counts, so whats the need for all this aggro??? Ive had good service from both Litchfields and GTC. You wont be dissapointed with either of these vendors. I bought a custom map off ben, and ive hardly had it touched yet, as I now dont have the conditions for full throttle mapping, but Im sure once the spring comes I can get my map fine tuned how I want it.

Really does let this place down all the stupid bitching, like a pack of ****in children, shape up. :GrowUp:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Gatling said:


> What is it with this forum and the bitching? Both tuners deliver on all counts, so whats the need for all this aggro??? Ive had good service from both Litchfields and GTC. You wont be dissapointed with either of these vendors. I bought a custom map off ben, and ive hardly had it touched yet, as I now dont have the conditions for full throttle mapping, but Im sure once the spring comes I can get my map fine tuned how I want it.
> 
> Really does let this place down all the stupid bitching, like a pack of ****in children, shape up. :GrowUp:


100% Agree, i deal with both GTC and Litchfield, Ben and Iain two very knowledgeable guys who both offer grade A services!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you know what, for Ben and Litchfields sake I'm locking this.


----------

